# Macodes petola



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2006)

I think we've all seen the lovely foliage of Macodes petola -- I think Rob posted a photo here awhile back. Mine is in bloom, so I thought everyone might like to see what the flowers look like. They are tiny -- slightly over 1/4" in width.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 12, 2006)

one of my favorite jewels...
thanks for posting


----------



## Mahon (Nov 12, 2006)

Pretty interesting! Thanks! 

-Pat


----------



## Heather (Nov 12, 2006)

Excellent photos!


----------



## lienluu (Nov 12, 2006)

Goshhh such nice photos!! (and flowers)


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 13, 2006)

Cool. I have a couple pots about a week away from blooming, now I know what to expect!

Thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2006)

I sent my plant to a judging center last weekend (Cincinnati) and learned that it is Macodes petola v. javonica.

Rob, it will be interesting to see if yours are the same...


----------



## Park Bear (Nov 16, 2006)

I have one of these is spike now also


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 16, 2006)

What makes it v. javonica? I've never even heard of that variety, but what do I know.

I think that if you got yours from Porters, and Bill got his through John D., then ours are all the same... Oh what a tangled web we weave.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes, mine's from Porters. I have the original tag, but there's no ID on the back. There is a symbol on the front that I can't quite make out. I'll see if I can find out the source.


----------

